# Pollen filter??



## wrxbluwgn1 (Jan 16, 2003)

Does anybody have pics of where it is located??
I was working on my '96 S6 ( Canadian model) and could not find it or even a place that it might fit. I even took off the drip tray and wiper arms to get a better look. 
BTW, this is Harold. Currently posting from my sister's house where I was working on the car.
Harold


----------



## TooLowForNYC (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: Pollen filter?? (wrxbluwgn)*

hope this helps
"Is your vehicle equipped with a cabin filter? Cabin filters are generally found in one of two locations: under the hood, or under the dash board. Recommended replacement is every 12,000 to 15,000 miles, or once a year. Cabin filter Benefits: Particulate Filters; Activated Charcoal Filters with 5-Layer Design = Max Performnc & Durability, Capturing larger contaminants and particles; Absorbs toxic & foul-smelling gases such as ozone, nitrogen oxide, suphur dioxide & hydro-carbons. "


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: Pollen filter?? (TooLowForNYC)*

Not really, but thanks for the effort.








I knew that it was under the rain tray and removed the tray for a good long look but it still wasn't obvious. Now that I put the car back together and got home I did some further searching and found this: 
http://www.mann-hummel.com/mf_...w.pdf
So next weekend I will attempt it again.


----------

